# RBR: GGG vs Geale and Jenninngs vs Perez



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fight starts in 12 minutes on HBO


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it ggg vs g already or we have undercards?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Is it ggg vs g already or we have undercards?


Perez vs Jennings as the Co feature!
A legit heavyweight fight on HBO this one has been a long time coming.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Perez vs Jennings as the Co feature!
> A legit heavyweight fight on HBO this one has been a long time coming.


That one sure is intriguing :yep Can't wait!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## LukeO (May 12, 2013)

This'll be the first GGG fight I watch live. I've really fallen behind out here in hawaii.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep looking forward to both these. Finally a step up for GGG. The heavyweight match up is decent too. Searching for links now :lol: 2am over in the UK :-(


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> That one sure is intriguing :yep Can't wait!


Oh yea..wondering if Jennings can keep the momentum going or if Perez will be back in form and mentally sharp.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Jennings decision
Olafabi win and GGG KO £45 treble

Just got this feeling Geale might last a while though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Man I really like both guys. Gotta go with Irish Mike but wouldnt be mad both guys are easy to root for.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

All of the links on wiziwig are shit and zero HBO links. They talk too much on SkySports.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Oh yea..wondering if Jennings can keep the momentum going or if Perez will be back in form and mentally sharp.


Yeah. Perez' performances in his last few fights were like night and day (and understandably so after the Mago tragedy). I just hope he's mentally ready for fighting again, then he probably should be a slight favorite imo.
I really like both guys, and don't care too much who wins, but prefer Jennings by a little bit tbh.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Its been about 2 minutes, but something about HBO gets me excited for boxing. Showtime still doesnt have that "it" factor yet although they have the edge in a lot of categories.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I got Jennings decision
> Olafabi win and GGG KO £45 treble
> 
> Just got this feeling Geale might last a while though.


Afolabi's fight ended an hour or so ago.

I gotz Jennings vs Perez to go the distance. And GGG by KO (seperate bets).


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah. Perez' performances in his last few fights were like night and day (and understandably so after the Mago tragedy). I just hope he's mentally ready for fighting again, then he probably should be a slight favorite imo.
> I really like both guys, and don't care too much who wins, but prefer Jennings by a little bit tbh.


I agree, Perez is actually +200 right now...we will find out the answers tonight though. If he isnt sharp tonight he is probably never gonna get it back. BJ is pretty tough though its probably a 50/50 fight the way it sits right now.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm at this fight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jennings decision
Golovkin late stoppage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man I really like both guys. Gotta go with Irish Mike but wouldnt be mad both guys are easy to root for.


I agree with ya, both are class. I got Jennings though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

So, Roy fought today across the world and apparently Ward is not there. Would like to hear what he thinks about this fight...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jennings got a significant reach advantage.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Afolabi's fight ended an hour or so ago.
> 
> I gotz Jennings vs Perez to go the distance. And GGG by KO (seperate bets).


Ola won?
Just took the first three fights on the Bet365 list with the odds on GGG being so poor.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> I'm at this fight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you mate!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I agree, Perez is actually +200 right now...we will find out the answers tonight though. If he isnt sharp tonight he is probably never gonna get it back. BJ is pretty tough though its probably a 50/50 fight the way it sits right now.


:good Agreed. The question marks about Perez mentally after his last fight is probably the main reason why he's the favorite tonight.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Lucky you mate!


I'm so psyched! I hate to be clichè but there truly is electric in the air tonight at the garden!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> So, Roy fought today across the world and apparently Ward is not there. Would like to hear what he thinks about this fight...


They brought back Lennox Lewis for this special event


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings is gonna whip Perez' ass.

I'm picking Gea'e in an upset.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> I'm at this fight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. That's awesome. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

usually I'm desperate to find an american stream, but HBO is so bad, I'll settle for SkySports


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with ya, both are class. I got Jennings though


I went with him only because the over was only 2/9.
I wouldn't mind Perez recovering from his own part in the tragedy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey why the hell is it showing Bryant Jennings stuff? When is the GGG fight lol


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ola won?
> Just took the first three fights on the Bet365 list with the odds on GGG being so poor.


I doubt that they'll show the replay, but just to be safe...



Spoiler



Afolabi by KO3, easy work for both you and Ola :cheers


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Two guys I've grown accustomed to cheering for, and who I like. In the end, I have to pull for Jennings. 

Wouldn't mind a good fight in which neither mans stock drops much.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> I'm at this fight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you pay for those seats? I moved to the east coast this week and looking forward to going to NYC for a fight in the future.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I doubt that they'll show the replay, but just to be safe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Thanks mate:good


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> usually I'm desperate to find an american stream, but HBO is so bad, I'll settle for SkySports


Come on mate, i'm sure Lampley as always will be fair and balanced when it comes to GGG :hey


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Perez looks way more confident, better body language than last fight. Should be a real nice scrap.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Does Perez's left eye look puffy? Does to me.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey why the hell is it showing Bryant Jennings stuff? When is the GGG fight lol


The book closes at 3 so I'm guessing an hour from now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Two guys I've grown accustomed to cheering for, and who I like. In the end, I have to pull for Jennings.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a good fight in which neither mans stock drops much.


I'm in the exact same boat. Really like both fighters here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Come on mate, i'm sure Lampley as always will be fair and balanced when it comes to GGG :hey


:lol: oh yeah right. If the fight is close around round 5, I'll switch over just to hear what he has to say about it


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Both guys got nice crowd support, really excited for this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh fuck me. N/m, who has HBO stream


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

There's my Sky Sports "stream" that I pay £60 a month for going to shit!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im a fan of Perez so tell me if im being biased, seems like Perez sees everything that is coming from Jennings very easily in this first round. 10-9 Irish Mike.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Very, very slow round. 

Perez 10-9.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez looking comfortable; he's killing Jenning's body at the moment.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mosley touch-gloves off


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Jennings.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

making it to the finals of the golden gloves as a heavyweight is not extraordinary...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Irish mike!


----------



## LukeO (May 12, 2013)

These punches are about the slowest/weakest punches for heavyweights I have seen for a while.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

From what I see so far, Jennings is good, but his lack of experience may lose him a fight tonight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

You can see Jennings thinking a lot I. There. He has no flow. Perez looks comfortable.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The Irishman landing left hands


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

2 to 0 Irish Mike, getting a lil cocky.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LukeO said:


> These punches are about the slowest/weakest punches for heavyweights I have seen for a while.


Jennigns isn't the biggest of punchers but Perez can fairly whack when he wants to.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings is too nervous


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Perez. 

Jennings looks a little lost/overwhelmed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Irish Mikes round.

19-19 even.

Incorrect score. 20-18 Perez.

Jennings is too nervous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You can see Jennings thinking a lot I. There. He has no flow. Perez looks comfortable.


good post, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## LukeO (May 12, 2013)

Michael said:


> Jennigns isn't the biggest of punchers but Perez can fairly whack when he wants to.


Well, this won't win over any casual fans or create any buzz for heavyweights anytime soon.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The skill differential is on display here.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The book closes at 3 so I'm guessing an hour from now.


Thanks..will be having a look at Jennings, I heard he's good..I wonder how he compares to Fury etc.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jennings had the round won and did nothing in the last minute, 3-0 to Mike for me, but very close round I could see it go to Jennings also.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Liking Perez so far, seems game.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

A fight breaks out. Close round. I liked Perez's work just a tad more. 

30-27 Perez.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Close third but Perez's round. This is shaping up into a good fight, some nice exchanges there.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Perez.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jennings looking very uncomfortable. He's moving around not throwing.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LukeO said:


> Well, this won't win over any casual fans or create any buzz for heavyweights anytime soon.


Perez is throwing some bombs in the third, some good skill on display to.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

LukeO said:


> Well, this won't win over any casual fans or create any buzz for heavyweights anytime soon.


True. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks..will be having a look at Jennings, I heard he's good..I wonder how he compares to Fury etc.


Perez doing well ATM mate.My bet looks in trouble.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Jennings just has to survive this next round and up his tempo in the middle rounds. Because Perez is tiring, in my opinion.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ugly round first for Jennings Id say, 3-1 Irish Mike.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Got distracted. Detroit's manager had a great meltdown/ejection. Saw Perez on the ropes a lot.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

L:lol: Jennings himself didn't look too good in the corner there.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Perez fighting much better than his last fight or was that unknown guy that good?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Jennings just has to survive this next round and up his tempo in the middle rounds. Because Perez is tiring, in my opinion.


I like Perez after the tragic fight,but I hope you're right.He doesn't look like he's got another 7 rounds of that pace.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jennings frustrated, he needs to focus he isnt out of the fight. Complaining to the ref about what?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I gave the 4th to Jennings. Perez looks to be getting a little winded.

39-37 Perez.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Perez is looking great, but that spare tire he's carrying will surely play a role in the latter rounds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Perez fighting much better than his last fight or was that unknown guy that good?


That was the Mago factor mate.
Jennings was 4/9 for this.I just thought Big Mike might be ruined psychologically.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Wouldnt say Perez is tiring that much, he always looks like this. Jennings is probably in better shape though but I dont think it will be a factor in this fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

One thing I don't like about HBO is that their commentary over recent years has become a little moany, it's like they're almost demoralised by Showtime.
I'm still gonna find a link though lol


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Jennings is crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

True swing round for the fight. I liked Perez's consistent work, but Jennings landed the dazzling combos. Could play a big role if it goes 12.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

No doubt Perez is winning but sky commentary making it seem much wider.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Perez is tired already?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> They brought back Lennox Lewis for this special event


Well, he's not there either...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bama's not doing the RBR?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Perez can look so good at times, he's just so inconsistent during the round's, fights in spurts and admires his work too much.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Perez round.

49-46 Perez.

Jennings needs to be more consistent, but he's just not used to leading. Also, Jennings does not look natural out there. He's thinking way too much.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I like Perez after the tragic fight,but I hope you're right.He doesn't look like he's got another 7 rounds of that pace.


Fortunately for Perez, though, is that Jennings doesn't seem to be fighting with any confidence. He might not be aware that Perez will be there to be outboxed in second half. Although he did have a very good burst in the 5th. More of that will be needed. Go to the body more!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Perez has got legs like tree trunks, how can anyone move this mofo


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Fortunately for Perez, though, is that Jennings doesn't seem to be fighting with any confidence. He might not be aware that Perez will be there to be outboxed in second half. Although he did have a very good burst in the 5th. More of that will be needed. Go to the body more!


I need a Jennings decision.Just can't see it.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Perez Slick Cuban.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Perez round, 4-2 I think in a fairly easy fight to score.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Bama's not doing the RBR?


No fun when Bama does a RBR with two black fighters.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Jennings is crap.


Nah, Jennings is above average, with surprising power for his size. Perez is a just very clever fighter. He makes a lot of guys look foolish.

- But Jennings will never be a champion, that's been obvious for several years.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think this fight is determined mentally. Perez is fighting. Jennings is over thinking.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford doing an RBR


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> No fun when Bama does a RBR with two black fighters.


:lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Another Perez round.

69-55 Perez.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Jennings not showing up on the biggest stage of his career. :-(

He needs to up the pace to take advantage of Perez' possible lack of stamina and make up for giving away the early rounds.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Perez won the sixth clearly, after more or less giving away the fourth and fifth. 58-56 Perez


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Sky have got this all for Perez so far with one rd even.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Sky have got this all for Perez so far with one rd even.


Don't read too much into that mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Comeback's on.Mike looked tired at the end of that round.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fight starting to be back and forth, 4-3 Perez, interesting how the last half of the fight is gonna go.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

4-3 Perez, fight's actually pretty close


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I gave Jennings that rund because he worked so hard.

68-65 Perez.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

There a decent shot the better fighter, the more polished and skilled man, will lose tonight because he didn't train enough.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder who the "house" fighter is tonight?

A KO doesn't seem likely, so -


Which fighter has already been given the decision?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jennings right back in it now.
Just hope Perez goes the distance


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Perez looked like he got rocked.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

4-4 Even fight Perez has a chin but he got rocked.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

That's more like it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I wonder who the "house" fighter is tonight?
> 
> A KO doesn't seem likely, so -
> 
> Which fighter has already been given the decision?


Jennings? He has a good amount of momentum in his career


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings has the Philly heart


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Sky have got this all for Perez so far with one rd even.


and when he wins he will suddenly become english not irish mike perez


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings round.

77-75 Perez.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

move y'damn head


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> What you pay for those seats? I moved to the east coast this week and looking forward to going to NYC for a fight in the future.


$118

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Perez looked like he got rocked.


Walked right into it.

And things hurt worse when you're tired.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that Fucking Matthew Macklin?
Who better to commentate on GGG than the guy who was beat before he got near the ring.

Like Jinx covering Tyson's career after their fight.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Hell yeah. That's awesome. Thanks for sharing the pic.


Ya bro anytime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Is that Fucking Matthew Macklin?
> Who better to commentate on GGG than the guy who was beat before he got near the ring.
> 
> Like Jinx covering Tyson's career after their fight.


Paulie will almost certainly cover Porter's next fight.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Come on, Jennings. Bag this one.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Perez giving up this fight. Really liked him as he is a really slick hw with bad intentions. Just seems to lack conditioning.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> and when he wins he will suddenly become english not irish mike perez


It'll be "Trained by our own Adam Booth"

Irish don't send gifts to the English like they used to.Perez is staying where he is.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The momentum is all jennings. Superior conditioning & philly heart into play now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Do all of Adam Booth's fighters fade late in fights?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

No Idea who won that round, I think Perez was more active throughout 5-4 Irish Guy


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Neither of these guys seems to want to throw combinations. - Like they're both afraid to get hit.

Boring.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Perfect advice from Jennings' corner..... _"You're letting him hold you. All you have to do is step back and let them punches go"_


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't know about that round. Kind of even. Nobody was effective. I'll call it even.

87-85 Perez.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"Irish" Harold Lederman


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I still say round 5 could go either way and have a huge impact on the final score.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Paulie will almost certainly cover Porter's next fight.


Yeah,but Paulie didn't lose his balls long before the fight mate.
Hate saying this but Macklin shit himself long before he got in the ring.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> $118
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn thats cheap. But then again these guys arent stars.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Both fighters have already lost the event:


Jennings has been rather badly exposed, defense-wise, and Perez's bad conditioning has embarrassingly taken its toll.

Any casuals watching this fight have likely fallen asleep or changed the channel.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

broken hand?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I got it 5-5 could be 6-4 either way going into the Championship rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings is in great shape for a Heavyweight. That's why he was able to take up boxing in his 20's. Good athlete


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings round.

96-95 Perez.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Big possibility of a draw here.
Think Perez is finished though.All about how much of that early work counted.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Perez should go back at bar tending in Ireland , his conditioning sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

didn't even know this fight was happening.
Perez and Jennings done yet?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Both fighters have already lost the event:
> 
> Jennings has been rather badly exposed, defense-wise, and Perez's bad conditioning has embarrassingly taken its toll.
> 
> Any casuals watching this fight have likely fallen asleep or changed the channel.


oh come on it's not that bad a fight.
shots are landing punches are being thrown, both been rocked.

and with perez tiring a possible tko on the cards is happening. also in a 12 rounder this is world level competition.

meh, true not electric but it's hardly boring.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,but Paulie didn't lose his balls long before the fight mate.
> Hate saying this but Macklin shit himself long before he got in the ring.


I probably would too.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if Jennings really knew what he was doing, he would be steamrolling right now. Perez is almost out of gas...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

6-5 Perez but these last few rounds really tough to score.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> *oh come on it's not that bad a fight.*
> shots are landing punches are being thrown, both been rocked.
> 
> and with perez tiring a possible tko on the cards is happening. also in a 12 rounder this is world level competition.
> ...


The only reason it's not boring is because the winner will be a top ten contender. If this were two nobodies, the crowd would be throwing stuff into the ring. It looks like two seas lions wrestling on the beach.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I have Jennings ahead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings.

105-105 even.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus, Perez's conditioning is horrible always has been. He's clearly the superior fighter skill-wise.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I probably would too.


You should watch this:


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

OH NO FUCKING WAY........know the situation ref, know the situation.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Oh no. I think that was a bit harsh. That's probably lost him the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the worst time to take a point away.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Jennings just won the fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

1 pt. in the 12!?? Wtf, this ref sucks ass.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

That point probably won Jennings the fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, the ref just earned his (under the table) money, taking a point from Perez without first giving a warning.

The house fighter now has it in the bag.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

People really thought Jennings could beat Wilder?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Jennings should have used his uppercuts more when Perez has been falling in.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why Jennings keeps leaning on the ropes like that.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

that point was justified, Perez has been dirty the whole fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings won this for sure


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Takam beats Perez in a rematch.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Jennings 7-5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fair play to @Uncle Rico
He called it right in terms of how it would go anyway.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Poor call from the ref.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> that point was justified, Perez has been dirty the whole fight


You still give a warning, first. - unless you're trying to swing the fight.

On top of that, you can clearly see in the replay that Perez didn't SEE the ref calling a stoppage, and that was obvious to the ref.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Terrible performance by Jennings. He's better than that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, the ref just earned his (under the table) money, taking a point from Perez without first giving a warning.
> 
> The house fighter now has it in the bag.


you don't need to give a warning when a fighter punches intentionally after the ref says break


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Shades of Victor Ortiz-Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

with the point deduction, i call that round 9-9

I have the fight 114-114 even.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive lost faith in both Jennings and Perez. Jennings is very one-dimensional when facing a fighter with a solid-skill set who gives him angles and movement, and Perez is lacking both good conditioning and desire to be a champion. Jennings will get knocked out by the Wilder-Stiverne winner.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I got it 114 - 113 Mike Perez, huge point deduction. Jennings hit on the break earlier in the fight I mean cmon...horrible situation to take a point.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

would Smoger have done that? Benji Estevez? Tony Weeks? Bayless? Nah. Not in the 12th. Harold went in on him...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Perez is a poor version of JC Gomez , plenty of skills and lack of dedication 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you don't need to give a warning when a fighter punches intentionally after the ref says break


New to boxing, are you?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

another waste of space from cork


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lackluster fight. I was expecting more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> New to boxing, are you?


If the ref is pulling two fighters apart and one of them knows it's a break and punches his opponent on purpose, then the ref doesn't need to give a warning


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And they wonder why we hate Sky

"Your scorecard is an exact replica of everyone's in Perez' last fight.....well that was a ten round fight though"

Is ****** still doing the football for ESPN.Sky probably couldn't afford him back now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF is the ref dounced in water


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Philly stand up


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Good decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that point won him the fight. would've been a draw...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, the point did it. Interesting but disappointing fight. Both guys look bad coming out of it props to Jennings though, in this heavyweight decision you get enough wins and you get a shot.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Geale gon' die.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good decision, Perez didn't deserve to win the fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Corruption strikes again!


(not that GAF about that pitiful fight.)


I wonder how much it costs to buy a ref? Fifty grand?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't want to see Perez again til he drops 15 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Whats the final results.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

i thought gary shaw was dead


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Not happy with Jennings. Hope he keeps working in the gym and fixes some of the gaps in his game. 

I'd feel bad for Perez if he actually trained for this fight.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

GGG v Geale up next!! Decent matchup.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> Good decision, Perez didn't deserve to win the fight.


Neither did Jennings.

Judges really should be able to score a loss for both fighters.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Shit fight. No one deserved to win. Just a couple more no hopers to add to the long list of disappointing fighters with inflated records that riddle the heavyweight division post Lennox Lewis


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Right, we're going to see how good Golovkin can be against a 'good' opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Whats the final results.


SD for Bryant Jennings


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

117-111 Jennings


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Jennings won this fight it's because he wanted it more. That's all it takes in today's heavyweight division. Effort.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1:30 Kenny Bayless- "If I feel a fighter deliberately committed a foul, I don't have to give any warnings. I can take up to 2 points away."


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Damn thats cheap. But then again these guys arent stars.


True! I said to myself i have to see GGG before he really takes off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Still dont think Algerie won the Provo fight, I know everyone loves the upset and all but I have no idea how the majority of people think that Algerie won that fight..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

wow. maybe they're just letting it be known that the Pacquiao fight is official, but please tell me HBO is not dark till then after next week...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Neither did Jennings.
> 
> Judges really should be able to score a loss for both fighters.


Jennings showed marginally more desire and workrate, he did pretty well in the latter rounds, you could conceivably have it for even without the point taken off Perez, but he looks bad coming out of it. He looked absolutely clueless in the first half of the fight. Wlad would pulverize him, and I think Wilde would stop him to.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> wow. maybe they're just letting it be known that the Pacquiao fight is official, but please tell me HBO is not dark till then after next week...


Thought the same thing...cant be right?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I sucks that these guys act like Algeri didn't earn his win against Provo. He clearly outboxed Provo because Ruslan is a limited fighter with a big punch. They should give the guy credit.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Geale gon' die.


shut it stupid


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Im officially off the Jennings bandwagon, had increasingly high hopes for the guy:-(


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I sucks that these guys act like Algeri didn't earn his win against Provo. He clearly outboxed Provo because Ruslan is a limited fighter with a big punch. They should give the guy credit.


He outboxed him for portions of the fight, no way he did enough, especially after the hole he started in with the KD.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I had it 114-112 Algieri


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG's power is for real. He dropped Groves in sparring.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Has ggg's chin been tested at all? Someone tell me because I cant remember, I know Geale isnt a big puncher but im interested to see some clean shots land.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> GGG's power is for real. He dropped Groves in sparring.


Not really that impressive mate, Groves's chin has never been cast iron.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> GGG's power is for real. He dropped Groves in sparring.


That reminds me of a little story about a guy who dropped Groves in sparring and then.......fuck it!
You know how that movie ends.:happy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I sucks that these guys act like Algeri didn't earn his win against Provo. He clearly outboxed Provo because Ruslan is a limited fighter with a big punch. They should give the guy credit.


Only idiots deny Provo getting outboxed, just like they deny provo and danny getting outboxed by Herrera.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Has ggg's chin been tested at all? Someone tell me because I cant remember, I know Geale isnt a big puncher but im interested to see some clean shots land.


Stevens hit him with some pretty good shots, and Stevens can bang. GGG didn't seem too fazed by it though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Geale isn't stupid enough to bring his sick mother ringside.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Miss all the 'good boy' comments from the GGG fans :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i think geales corner should of double checked those handwraps...not sure you can do that. layering tape over the knuckles.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The best person GGG has fought is still Curtis Stevens


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Seven nation army never suited a fighter more than GGG:yep


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG is such a bad ass 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Michael said:


> Stevens hit him with some pretty good shots, and Stevens can bang. GGG didn't seem too fazed by it though.


Yea I remember watching that fight, didnt remember Stevens land much but he does have that chin checker power so it counts for something.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

WAR GGG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i think geales corner should of double checked those handwraps...not sure you can do that. layering tape over the knuckles.


We never got that here.
It was definitely wrapped over/around the knuckle?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevens hurt GGG to the body. First time I saw GGG stop and take a step back. Unfortunately for Curtis he was still looking to counter and headhunt.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The best person GGG has fought is still Curtis Stevens


Nah Macklin.

Stevens got dominated by Jesse Brinkley, Macklin could have got that decision versus Sturm.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Triple G Promotions!? For fucks' sake, who in boxing doesn't have a fucking promotional company now?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Geale looks like he has shit himself waiting for GGG :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea I remember watching that fight, didnt remember Stevens land much but he does have that "chin checker" power so it counts for something.


wow almost forgot about that, worst super hero team of all time.
:ughh


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

THE FIGHT IS ABOUT TO START!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stevens hurt GGG to the body. First time I saw GGG stop and take a step back. Unfortunately for Curtis he was still looking to counter and headhunt.


shit Curtis Stevens had GGG backing up a few times in that fight. He even shook GGG's legs with a counter left hook


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea I remember watching that fight, didnt remember Stevens land much but he does have that chin checker power so it counts for something.


He threw one really good salvo of punches in the 5th or 6th round, cant remember which one, but he hit GGG some hard shots. I think GGG is solid in the beard department,


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Julie's on duty.
That means Geale needs 13 rounds for a draw.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I got suckered into thinking this would be a test for GGG, its gonna be a massacre isnt it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> Nah Macklin.
> 
> Stevens got dominated by Jesse Brinkley, Macklin could have got that decision versus Sturm.


Young stevens got beat by Brinkley, he is a lot better than what he was.
Macklin and Sturm are not as good as Stevens.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Michael said:


> He threw one really good salvo of punches in the 5th or 6th round, cant remember which one, but he hit GGG some hard shots. I think GGG is solid in the beard department,


I remember Curtis having a small, small rally but it was not even close to enough, I think thats what you are referring to. You refreshed my memory :good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm saying Geale lasts past 8 then goes down with a body shot before getting pulled out by his corner.
Still got this nagging feeling he'll do better than expected.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> We never got that here.
> It was definitely wrapped over/around the knuckle?


it's on the back of the knuckles, the flat of the palm of the hand, but isn't that illegal anyways. because it's stretching the gauze, same with not being allowed to do the same to gloves.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think I got suckered into thinking this would be a test for GGG, its gonna be a massacre isnt it.


Yep its going to be a one sided beatdown.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Triple G Promotions!? For fucks' sake, who in boxing doesn't have a fucking promotional company now?


ts a tax thing.having the ring card girls in Kazakh flag dresses is a great touch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe Geale is moving forward and engaging Golovkin!


let's enjoy this while it lasts .....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice start by Geale.
Done more than Macklin did already.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Young stevens got beat by Brinkley, he is a lot better than what he was.
> Macklin and Sturm are not as good as Stevens.


Stevens beat no one near world class and he wouldn't have beaten Sturm.

Whatever though, you're a stubborn mofo, cant get into this shit with you, agree to disagree:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> *I can't believe Geale is moving forward and engaging Golovkin!*
> 
> let's enjoy this while it lasts .....


I can.I've just felt he'd have a real go at it.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol curse of the commentator


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> Stevens beat no one near world class and he wouldn't have beaten Sturm.
> 
> Whatever though, you're a stubborn mofo, cant get into this shit with you, agree to disagree:lol:


Sturm is no world class or exceptional, typical euro.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Geales footwork is going to save his life in this fight and probably frustrate GGG a little bit. Probably not enough, but still.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nothing makes you look more like a bum than a guy with silver and black trim shorts.


not like it matters


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG was wide open for a check hook there.
Now I know Floyd beats him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Time keeper carked it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG got schooled that round


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

smh boxing embarrasses itself sometimes.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

geale round


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Good start by Geale but GGG landed the bigger shots. Geale doing well though so props.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Did they just say it was a 4 minute round?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 golovkin....and 1 to many minutes 
ggg staying composed

geale is keeping solid and agile...ticking time bomb


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And now it starts....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that seems to happen at MSG with the photographers...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Geale STILL coming forward !



Daniel Geale has balls of steel.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

4 Minute Round. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Geale finally picking it up a bit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If it was before the internet and wider coverage and someone asked me what gloves GGG wears,I'd never guess Grants first time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG jab has been the best punch so far...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hbo has to compare every fighter to some all time great.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolute Monster Golovkin is.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-8 golovkin
20-17 golovkin


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Gennady "The Brown Bomber" Golovkin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

19-18 GGG


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a delayed reaction KD.
No big shot just before he went down.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Geale has heart, but he will wilt under this pressure at some point. GGG's is too powerful coming forward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He outboxed him for portions of the fight, no way he did enough, especially after the hole he started in with the KD.


He outboxed Provo for most of the fight. That's why he won, even though it was supposed to be a Ruslan showcase.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin is punch after punch, taking the energy away from Geale.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Absolute Monster Golovkin is.


Like Yoda you sound!


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Absolute Monster Golovkin is.


His pressure and power is frightening pal. Imagine waiting in the ring for him to come down :-lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Absolute Monster Golovkin is.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if Oneshot is watching.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol dat aussie slickness


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Only idiots deny Provo getting outboxed, just like they deny provo and danny getting outboxed by Herrera.


:yep


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Geale better D than Floyd


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL Yoda. I wasn't even trying to sound like him. I fucking hate Star Wars.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

He's slick, he's white, he's Aussie!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Geale lands his best shot and gets stopped a split second after lol damn.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

good right by geale...before he gets crushed


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

.....wtf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

aw shit, good win GGG


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

You can't keep up that pace for 12 rounds to survive.
All over.Oneshot will be jumping for joy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit! It's over, it's over.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GGG is a fucking animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> LOL Yoda. I wasn't even trying to sound like him. I fucking hate Star Wars.


So do I,but the simulator at Disneyland Paris is fantastic.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Andre Ward!, Andre Ward! can you hear me?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Fucking ref. c Robbing GGG and the fans of a KOTY


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> GGG is a fucking animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn right! He's taking over the 160 lb. division. Now no one can say GGG's resume is shit. Absolutely demolished the Ring number 2 rated fighter.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I gotta give GGG his due. Nice KO over Geale. He ko'd Geale with an off-balance shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It was only a matter of time.
We know what level Geale is on.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Geale hit Golovkin with a damn good shot before he got sparked:lol:

GGG's head got knocked back but he was he still had that thunder on his right hand:yep


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep. GGG is a scary, scary fighter.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Golovkin needs to move up. There is nobody at 160 who will trouble him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Geale was game. Hope to see him again...


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bring on cotto!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

HUGE props to Geale, despite the loss.


Huge.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice shot of the hand wraps.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn right! He's taking over the 160 lb. division. Now no one can say GGG's resume is shit. Absolutely demolished the Ring number 2 rated fighter.


His resume is shit, slightly better than than Martinez though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

KO3 of Geale, fucking hell that's a statement. 

Andre Dirrell got a good chance I still say this. 

GGG would absolutely walk through Froch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It was only a matter of time.
> We know what level Geale is on.


Yup, Ring #2 ! It was only a matter of time before the 160 lb. division can stop ducking GGG>


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

:rolleyeslampley


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

P4p number 1. No other top fighter does this to every single opponent he faces.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Geale is a good fighter. I thought he beat Barker


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Andre Ward!, Andre Ward! can you hear me?


Ward is off in the jungle somewhere, singing campfire songs with David Haye.

(And I think tyson Fury will be heading out to join them, very soon.)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Andre Ward!, Andre Ward! can you hear me?


Too busy shouting to the world how everyone's ducking him.

This is the word of The Lord.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

would like to see GGG take out Quillen and Jacobs and do what Martinez wouldn't do and unify.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

GGG's power is terrifying, though. Every single opponent looks scared to death after just 1 or 2 rounds with this guy.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Golevkin's a bum. Prime Tony Tucker knock his ass out in 1 round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> P4p number 1. No other top fighter does this to every single opponent he faces.


Wilder has a 100% KO rate


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"Dis iz bocs"


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gennady 'The true baby-faced assassin' Golovkin!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Improving in every fight, damn! Even his English is improving ...
Nobody beats GGG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

WAITTTT
did he just say he was a good boy.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Cotto was probably hiding behind the couch when GGG called him out. Don't blame him either.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think GGG has too much power for Cotto. Miguel is too small. I would love to see Cotto retire while on top.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre Dirrell even IF he's outboxing Golovkin will get broken down and stopped late.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

GGG calls out Cotto, Quillin and Soliman. :bbb


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Whoosh necks!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG-Mayweather @ 160


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG needs to dismantle the pseudo middleweight Miguel Cotto.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder has a 100% KO rate


Hmm yea who has he fought?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> GGG calls out Cotto, Quillin and Soliman. :bbb


He beats all 3.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

GGGisaster 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think GGG has too much power for Cotto. Miguel is too small. I would love to see Cotto retire while on top.


True, though at least Cotto has the power to keep Golovkin somewhat in check. All Geale had was defense. A brilliant performance, but he never really had a chance.

Cotto could conceivably slow Golovkin down. - Maybe even frustrate him enough that Golovkin would make a mistake & get caught with a bomb.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Geale has a great chin, so what I just saw doesn't bode well for the other 160 pound fighters.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Cotto(e) better fight him


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Improving in every fight, damn! Even his English is improving ...
> Nobody beats GGG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about Lara? He has called Golovkin out before... If that fight was to take place I think Lara breaks a record in distance covered inside the ring


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Credit to Geale though before GGG implemented his gameplan properly.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

oh what is ggg geale done?

ugh


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Hmm yea who has he fought?


Same type of guys as GGG.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> KO3 of Geale, fucking hell that's a statement.
> 
> Andre Dirrell got a good chance I still say this.
> *
> GGG would absolutely walk through Froch*.


Oi!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Same type of guys as GGG.


Hmmm no. Would you say the same if he was white?


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

GGG is a monster...people have been saying it for a while.

Geale might just be the next best middleweight and just got destroyed. GGG would kill guys like Cotto, Quillin, Canelo. Lets see it happen then he can move onto 168.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Cotto(e) better fight him


Didn't Mayweather want a belt at 160 lbs.? :rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> What about Lara? He has called Golovkin out before... If that fight was to take place I think Lara breaks a record in distance covered inside the ring


Lol, Golovkin can cut off the ring though. Either Lara jumps outta the ring successfully (he tried it against Canelo but failed) or they carry him out in a stretcher with his fat fuck Manager right behind him crying robbery.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> What about Lara? He has called Golovkin out before... If that fight was to take place I think Lara breaks a record in distance covered inside the ring


Lara loses to GGG no doubt .
But Lara was willing to fight him.
Who else is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Didn't Mayweather want a belt at 160 lbs.? :rofl


does he have one?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

err


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin calling the locksmith as we speak


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> does he have one?


Lineal champion.:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Hmmm no. Would you say the same if he was white?


Race has nothing to do with it.
Nice to see that is what you jump to though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Oi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I do see Carl causing problems, but Golovkin is going to finish him off.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quillin is shit, paper belt holder, dude is running from jacobs, no way in hell he fights GGG


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Hmmm no. Would you say the same if he was white?





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Race has nothing to do with it.
> Nice to see that is what you jump to though.


Always in the RBR's :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ring p4p should kick out Canelo and replace him with TRIPLE GGG!!!!!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

man GGG - Cotto would be awesome


*only cause I want revenge for Martinez :yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> True, though at least Cotto has the power to keep Golovkin somewhat in check. All Geale had was defense. A brilliant performance, but he never really had a chance.
> 
> Cotto could conceivably slow Golovkin down. - Maybe even frustrate him enough that Golovkin would make a mistake & get caught with a bomb.


Cotto has all the tools offensively to give GGG pause, but he is just too small. I would hate to see him get beat up by GGG. I'd rather see Cotto go back down to 154, or retire.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Froch is too big/strong. I favour him. Best fights for GGG are:

- Cotto
- Canelo
- Chavez
- Sturm
- Martinez
- Kid Chocolate

Some or nearly all of them may be impossible, but I'd prefer to see them instead of stepping up in weight. And yep, I know Martinez is a broken fighter, but still, should Martinez decide to carry on and wish to get back to the top, I think his legacy/name is strong enough that he should be allowed to try.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Race has nothing to do with it.
> Nice to see that is what you jump to though.


I wonder why? Its not like you have a black agenda or anything...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Perez was awful. Golovkin looked great. Really thought Geale would push him a bit put he was taken apart.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I would love to see Sturm brutally slayed with a GGG left hook to the liver or thunderous right hand to the head, the dude has not been punished enough for all the robbery decisions he has won in Germany over the years as far as im concerned:bart


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG would wreck Canelo I think...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cotto has all the tools offensively to give GGG pause, but he is just too small. I would hate to see him get beat up by GGG. I'd rather see Cotto go back down to 154, or retire.


I have no sympathy for Cotto, shouldn't have went to 160 if he wasn't going to fight anyone there.
Fuck him, fight GGG, Jacobs, Quillen, or a true 160 fighter. Shit fight Curtis Stevens or that dude from the islands that almost beat him.
If he isn't, then he needs to fuck off.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Would you say the same if he was white?





allenko1 said:


> GGG would wreck Canelo for certain fact.


Yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> I wonder why? Its not like you have a black agenda or anything...


GGG is mixed race. Leave the racial stuff out of thiis thread.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> I wonder why? Its not like you have a black agenda or anything...


Yes my black agenda is why I was one of the biggest Pirog fans on this board and why I like Herrera and call him the true #1 140 fighter.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I do not want to see Golovkin vs Soliman 
What a shit fight that'll be.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yep


That ain't exactly what I wrote homie...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yes my black agenda is why I was one of the biggest Pirog fans on this board and why I like Herrera and call him the true #1 140 fighter.


aw man, being reminded of Pirog made me sad. He was scheduled to fight Golovkin :-(


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

James Lights Out said:


> GGG is a monster...people have been saying it for a while.
> 
> Geale might just be the next best middleweight and just got destroyed. GGG would kill guys like Cotto, Quillin, Canelo. Lets see it happen then he can move onto 168.


Let him stay at middle,he isn`t big enough to move up. Don`t get the obsession with moving through weight divisions. You just posted 3 good fights for him at middleweight. He stepped up tonight but to say he would kill someone of Miguel Cotto`s standard is going a bit far. He looked fantastic but he still has not fought the best in the division. The better fights are at middle anyway. Who is he going to fight at super middle that is a bigger attraction than Cotto or Alvarez?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I have no sympathy for Cotto, shouldn't have went to 160 if he wasn't going to fight anyone there.
> Fuck him, fight GGG, Jacobs, Quillen, or a true 160 fighter. Shit fight Curtis Stevens or that dude from the islands that almost beat him.
> If he isn't, then he needs to fuck off.


Can't blame Cotto for fighting Sergio. Miguel was brought in to lose. He was just considered a big name brolught in for Sergio to look god against in his return.

He doesn't have t fight anyone at 160, and he has a big enough name that he doesn't even need the title. I don't want to see him fighting those big guys. Physically, he'd be overmatched. He's small even at JMW.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Can't blame Cotto for fighting Sergio. Miguel was brought in to lose. He was just considered a big name brolught in for Sergio to look god against in his return.
> 
> He doesn't have t fight anyone at 160, and he has a big enough name that he doesn't even need the title. I don't want to see him fighting those big guys. Physically, he'd be overmatched. He's small even at JMW.


I know he is small for 154 and 160, but his whole career he has done nothing but fight has beens with straps, vacant titles, or never was's.
I'm sick of him. Every time he steps up he gets put down badly, or does some shady shit..
Fuck Cotto


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

TSOL said:


> aw man, being reminded of Pirog made me sad. He was scheduled to fight Golovkin :-(


I believe a good Pirog would have walked GGG into some monsterous bodyshots and finished him late.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I know he is small for 154 and 160, but his whole career he has done nothing but fight has beens with straps, vacant titles, or never was's.
> I'm sick of him. Every time he steps up he gets put down badly, or does some shady shit..
> Fuck Cotto


He is who he is. He's won a lot of good fight. Maybe he was never THE best, but he was one of the best. There are circumstances on several fights that he lost, and I don't know about the shady shit he's dnne. His wins are more legit and Manny "Catchiou", who get other fighters to cut weight and not let them rehydrate fully.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I believe a good Pirog would have walked GGG into some monsterous bodyshots and finished him late.


that's a reach...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He is who he is. He's won a lot of good fight. Maybe he was never THE best, but he was one of the best. There are circumstances on several fights that he lost, and I don't know about the shady shit he's dnne. His wins are more legit and Manny "Catchiou", who get other fighters to cut weight and not let them rehydrate fully.


Low blows everytime he is hurt.
I have more respect for Manny because atleast he was moving up.
Cotto could have fought floyd at 140 ducked him.
went to 147 ducked him, ducked paul williams, ducked top 147 fighters to fight Zab who he had to cheat with low blows to beat, stole one from shane, while fighting motherfuckers like Alfonzo gomez and shit. Gets his buns busted by margo, same margo who Paul williams and shane beat. Then goes up to 154 beats a one legged yuri foreman and then eventually fights floyd loses and gets outclassed by trout and then runs away again.
Fuck that dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> that's a reach...


Pirog was that dude


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

#turboTeam Golo in the house :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Pirog was that dude


til he wasn't. he _was_ like GGG who didn't make it...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> til he wasn't. he _was_ like GGG who didn't make it...


God did it to him though, it isn't like it was his fault.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Low blows everytime he is hurt.
> I have more respect for Manny because atleast he was moving up.
> Cotto could have fought floyd at 140 ducked him.
> went to 147 ducked him, ducked paul williams, ducked top 147 fighters to fight Zab who he had to cheat with low blows to beat, stole one from shane, while fighting motherfuckers like Alfonzo gomez and shit. Gets his buns busted by margo, same margo who Paul williams and shane beat. Then goes up to 154 beats a one legged yuri foreman and then eventually fights floyd loses and gets outclassed by trout and then runs away again'
> Fuck that dude.


Cotto moved up to fight Zab, man. I very possible that the Margo had concrete gloves against Cotto. Miguel earned that fight against Shane, man. Give the guy some damned credit.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cotto moved up to fight Zab, man. I very possible that the Margo had concrete gloves against Cotto. Miguel earned that fight against Shane, man. Give the guy some damned credit.


Zab was small as hell for a 147 fighter, to have to resort to low blows which should have atleast led to pt deductions or outright DQ against someone who he finally was bigger than always made me angry and suspect about how great he was.

Cotto is nothing but fucking image, a GBP creation.

If Margo had concrete in his gloves he had that same shit in his gloves when PWill beat him.
If you remember Cotto was supposed to fight the winner of PWill - Margo but didn't, he and his crew were scared as hell as that he did to Margo, then waited for Margo to fight Cintron pick up a belt and fight Margo and froze Pwill out. A bitch move. Fuck cotto, he didn't win that Shane fight either, I gave him the first 4 and like usual he faded late and got hurt late and old man Mosley put it on his ass.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> it's on the back of the knuckles, the flat of the palm of the hand, but isn't that illegal anyways. because it's stretching the gauze, same with not being allowed to do the same to gloves.


Fukin flomos all paranoid about handwraps


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing fans are the dumbest fans in the World. What's the difference between GGG and Razer Ruddock?
Ruddock knocked out big BoneCrusher Smith. who lasted against Prime Tyson. Ruddock destroyed Dokes..who is a far better fighter than Geale. Ruddock than went on to fight and gave two impressive performances against a slightly past prime Tyson.

Ruddock than went on to knock out two more solid fighters..........and went against Lewis who knocked out Ruddock in 2.

During this whole time, people were talking about Ruddock the exact same way they are talking about GGG now.

Is Ruddock a bum? Of course not. Ruddock was a very good fighter. But the moment he stepped up against the best, he got stopped.

GGG is Ruddock. He's a very good knock out artist who would get utterly pimp slapped by Ward.

Now Ward doesn't have the P4P Power of Lewis.........so instead of being knocked the fuck out.. GGG will have to
settle for being toyed with for 12 rounds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Zab was small as hell for a 147 fighter, to have to resort to low blows which should have atleast led to pt deductions or outright DQ against someone who he finally was bigger than always made me angry and suspect about how great he was.
> 
> Cotto is nothing but fucking image, a GBP creation.
> 
> ...


:lol: To each his own, man. You are entitled to your opinions. I didn't like Cotto coming up, but he grew on me because he never stopped fighting even when he was getting beat. I only wish him the best.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

The penalty against Perez was warranted...he tried to intentionally headbutt Jennings, after bull rushing him to the ropes, then blatantly hit him on the break. Perez fucked himself with that kindergarten bullshit, to blame the ref is weak. Perez made the choice to take that risk and it hurt him...simple as that. Jennings deserved the decision, he out worked Mike down the stretch and landed the most telling shots IMO.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Boxing fans are the dumbest fans in the World. What's the difference between GGG and Razer Ruddock?
> Ruddock knocked out big BoneCrusher Smith. who lasted against Prime Tyson. Ruddock destroyed Dokes..who is a far better fighter than Geale. Ruddock than went on to fight and gave two impressive performances against a slightly past prime Tyson.
> 
> Ruddock than went on to knock out two more solid fighters..........and went against Lewis who knocked out Ruddock in 2.
> ...


What a croch of shit. Dokes was done by the time Ruddock fought him. He was fat, on drugs, and badly faded. Ruddock was nt the fighter he used to be by the time he fought Tyson and Lewis. He fell in love with his power and was not fighting smartly by the time he fought the big boys. He was definately not as good as GGG and was never considered an elite fighter.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> What a croch of shit. Dokes was done by the time Ruddock fought him. He was fat, on drugs, and badly faded. Ruddock was nt the fighter he used to be by the time he fought Tyson and Lewis. He fell in love with his power and was not fighting smartly by the time he fought the big boys. He was definately not as good as GGG and was never considered an elite fighter.


AND smith was past it by the time rudduck fought him. Same with Greg Page.

Nowhere near GGG's level. Unlike rudduck, ggg has an elite level skill set, AND "hits like a mule". As usual, felix is up to his usual bullshit. Comparing lewis & tyson to ward is a massive fail also because technically Ward is in a seperate weight class. GGG has some big fights at MW to do before fighting Ward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> AND smith was past it by the time rudduck fought him. Same with Greg Page.
> 
> Nowhere near GGG's level. Unlike rudduck, ggg has an elite level skill set, AND "hits like a mule". As usual, felix is up to his usual bullshit. Comparing lewis & tyson to ward is a massive fail also because technically Ward is in a seperate weight class. GGG has some big fights at MW to do before fighting Ward.


I think GGG does need to clean out the division, and I think some of the guys in the division are ducking him. I'd like to see him fight Chavez Jr.. I don't think Quillin will fight him. I think Erislandy will fight him if he offers him a title shot. I don't want to see GGG fight Ward.

I don't want to see GGG fight Cotto, though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think GGG does need to clean out the division, and I think some of the guys in the division are ducking him. I'd like to see him fight Chavez Jr.. I don't think Quillin will fight him. I think Erislandy will fight him if he offers him a title shot. I don't want to see GGG fight Ward.
> 
> I don't want to see GGG fight Cotto, though.


Cotto is the lineal champion. Its stupid for Cotto NOT to fight him. He shouldn't have agreed to fight sergio if he didnt wanna fight the best in the division. We all know sergio was just keeping the belt warm for GGG. Cotto should do the right thing; step up and fight GGG.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

What happened with the Jennings-Perez bout?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> What happened with the Jennings-Perez bout?


Perez started brightly, won the opening rounds than tired & started coasting. Jennings took over & swept the 2nd half of the fight, deserved the decision he was awarded imo


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

well, at least geale didnt run around for nine rounds and try to claim that it was "the sweet science" or the "cuban school of boxing" or some crock of sh-t like that.

lmfao that erisglassdry wants to fight golovkin

he would get his azz beat by killer kirkland and andrade let alone a 160 murderer like ggg


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> AND smith was past it by the time rudduck fought him. Same with Greg Page.
> 
> Nowhere near GGG's level. Unlike rudduck, ggg has an elite level skill set, AND "hits like a mule". As usual, felix is up to his usual bullshit. Comparing lewis & tyson to ward is a massive fail also because technically Ward is in a seperate weight class. GGG has some big fights at MW to do before fighting Ward.


Prime Lewis and Tyson would literally kill GGG in the ring with a jab. Lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Low blows everytime he is hurt.
> I have more respect for Manny because atleast he was moving up.
> Cotto could have fought floyd at 140 ducked him.
> went to 147 ducked him, ducked paul williams, ducked top 147 fighters to fight Zab who he had to cheat with low blows to beat, stole one from shane, while fighting motherfuckers like Alfonzo gomez and shit. Gets his buns busted by margo, same margo who Paul williams and shane beat. Then goes up to 154 beats a one legged yuri foreman and then eventually fights floyd loses and gets outclassed by trout and then runs away again.
> Fuck that dude.


:lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Zab was small as hell for a 147 fighter, to have to resort to low blows which should have atleast led to pt deductions or outright DQ against someone who he finally was bigger than always made me angry and suspect about how great he was.
> 
> Cotto is nothing but fucking image, *a GBP creation.
> *
> ...


The best part of your bullshit, is when you back it up with flawless knowledge.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

dobyzhee said:


> fukin flomos all paranoid about handwraps


fuck off you cunt


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well, at least geale didnt run around for nine rounds and try to claim that it was "the sweet science" or the "cuban school of boxing" or some crock of sh-t like that.
> 
> lmfao that erisglassdry wants to fight golovkin
> 
> he would get his azz beat by killer kirkland and andrade let alone a 160 murderer like ggg


But the truth is;
Erislandy is willing to fight GGG
Who else is?
JK, cotto, Canelo, ward...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

